# The Reception > Sentiments Express >  india-australia one day match

## dsjeya

i am leaving to cochin to watch india australia one day match
ticket already bought $20
i hope india will win

----------


## JeremyBearer

I am based out of the US. Where can I watch the India - Australia one day cricket matches? I tried DishTV but they are not telecasting.

----------


## abner

India to Australia match is very interesting because both teams are very competitive and world class in the cricket environment . Many like this match with great curiosity that which team will win the match. Specially Indians have great emotion to win from the Australia the world leader in cricket.

----------


## Ninjataktikz

I would like to knw the same thing as JeremyBearer where do i watch it. Thx.

----------


## rolandgill

Online Live Cricket sites are providing better assistance to watch live world cup cricket-2011.

----------

